# hairdressing/waxing close to arabian ranches



## catmul777 (May 16, 2009)

Hello,

Can anyone reccomend a good hairdressers in dubai? (l'oreal, goldwell, paul mitchell, kerastase - that kind of place)

Need to get full head foils every 6 weeks (max) so need someone who isnt going to make my roots go green! (or any other colour other than blonde lol)

I appreciate this isnt an absolute priority question, but i would really appreciate any help from the ladies.

Also, can you reccomend a good waxing place (that wont mess up or inflict even more pain than what it should be!)

Thank you very much in advance!!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

In the shopping area in the Ranches there is a hairdresser's and beauty place.

My wife has used them a few times and has had no complaints


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hello,

While we are on the subject, does anyone know a good hairdresser for men??

Tried a couple of Arab guys for around the 50-80 AED mark and wasn't fantastic

I then tried some English guys in Jumeirah for 150 AED, and they were probably even worse.

People here seem to just get the machine and butcher your hair.

Are there any good barbers in this city???


----------



## catmul777 (May 16, 2009)

M123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> While we are on the subject, does anyone know a good hairdresser for men??
> 
> ...


Youd be better going to a hairdresser rather than a barber, as thats what barbers do lol. My husband used to always complain about the barber, then i made him go to the hairdressers and he was thrilled.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Better to go to a good traditional barber then you can get a head slapping and massage thrown for free !!


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

catmul777 said:


> Youd be better going to a hairdresser rather than a barber, as thats what barbers do lol. My husband used to always complain about the barber, then i made him go to the hairdressers and he was thrilled.


Not much point getting into semantics, but just because someone is a barber, it does not exclude them from hairdressing.

Last person to cut my hair in London was a former British Barber of the year (not that I care, but it was part of a gift I received), and although the term 'barber' applies, essentially he is a hairdresser/stylist.

Any ideas as to which hairdresser/barber can do the job ?

Thanks


----------



## anitabyers (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi there

Recently moved here from Abu Dhabi where I have been various shades of blonde! None of which I liked, therefore wondering if you were successful in finding somewhere that does decent blonde foil highlights? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elph - where is Juan's salon - you're bound to know - or GA will - and she's blonde(ish!)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Juan's Salon is in Indigo Tower in Jumeirah Lake Towers.

JUAN SALON

Very reasonably priced too.

-


----------



## anitabyers (Jan 18, 2010)

Thank you both, I will try Juan's


----------



## catmul777 (May 16, 2009)

anitabyers said:


> Thank you both, I will try Juan's


I now go to the Roots salon in Jumeirah, and generally get full head foils. The girl i go to is called Ashley, and shes from england.

I had booked in to Bianca's in Arabian Ranches, but couldnt go through with it. Ive heard a few bad storys about there, so cancelled the appt. Convienience isnt worth the risk!


----------



## anitabyers (Jan 18, 2010)

catmul777 said:


> I now go to the Roots salon in Jumeirah, and generally get full head foils. The girl i go to is called Ashley, and shes from england.
> 
> I had booked in to Bianca's in Arabian Ranches, but couldnt go through with it. Ive heard a few bad storys about there, so cancelled the appt. Convienience isnt worth the risk!



Ahh, well I have played it safe and booked in at Toni & Guy. I couldn't find any reviews of their salon, but I hope, judging by the price and reputation, they know what they are doing! I will bear Roots in mind though for a later visit. Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

anitabyers said:


> Ahh, well I have played it safe and booked in at Toni & Guy. I couldn't find any reviews of their salon, but I hope, judging by the price and reputation, they know what they are doing! I will bear Roots in mind though for a later visit. Thanks


The Toni & Guy at Emirates Towers ? Be warned - it doesn't have a good reputatation.

-


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi there
I had trouble finding and trusting a hairdresser around here and for almost a year I was totally lost. I thought that big name would mean being safe even though it might mean more expensive... but was repeatedly told that the names here didnt mean much. Eventually I found a great hairdresser who also does colour, tried and tested that too. Reasonable prices and he is very good.
The salon is called Maria Galland and is situated in the Crowne Plaza on Sheikh Zayed Road. His name is Samer. YOu can walk in anytime but it is better to call in advance to book/
They also have a separate section for men and I know someone who has tried and they are also good with men. I have seen some disastrous haircuts for men around here!

As for the waxing I have tried a salon here and there but again I am not very satisfied. If you prefer a more practical approach there is a company that comes to your home and does most beauty treatments in the comformt of your home, from nails to massages. It is called Brush and CO and the prices are much better than in most salons! Tried them a couple of times for bits and pieces and liked the service. I know a lot of expats use this as it saves hours on travelling around Dubai and lookin for a parking place etc

Good luck!


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

From all reports Salon Ink in Oud Metha is worth trying. I have heard no complaints.
Salon Ink

Cheers


----------



## anitabyers (Jan 18, 2010)

*Brilliant stylist/salon*

Hi 

Well I gave Toni & Guy a miss thanks to your advice and decided to book in at Roots in the Dubai Fairmont (SZR). My stylist was Eldine from South Africa who was very professional, personable and extremely attentive. I am fairly neurotic about my hair which is long and heavily highlighted but needed a little colour correction from a dodgy do given to me at a salon in Abu Dhabi. Eldine coloured my roots and corrected the dodgy bits too without compromising the condition of my hair. I am very pleased with the results and would thoroughly recommend going to see Eldine especially if you require blonde foil highlights. P.S. dont be put off by her funny little foil- board-thing, it makes your highlights as close to the root as is possible, its great! ;-)


----------

